

Business Lessons Learned From One Day of Navy SEALs Training - jdelodovici
http://sujanpatel.com/business/one-day-of-navy-seals-training/

======
ufmace
I'd offer a counter-point to the planning point. I don't know how the SEALs
actually do it, but always planning extensively for anything that might
possibly happen isn't necessarily a good idea. Another thing I heard from some
military source I don't remember: A pretty good plan executed right now is
better than a perfect plan executed next week. When time is a factor, you have
to make the best decision you can with the information you have, and then go
for it.

